# Looking for some good pelts!!



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey guys I'm looking for some skins to do some taxidermy work on. I have always loved it and with work slowing down I'm back at it!!
I'd be happy to buy some from you guys, I know some of you trap and predator hunt.

I'm interested in fox, coyotes, raccoons, pretty much anything!

Thanks!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

What exactly are you looking for? Un skinned animals? Skinned with feet and claws? Tanned furs? Frozen raw hides?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

perferably un-skinned animals but can also use skinned with head, feet and claws attached.
Frozen raw hides.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

All the hides I have in the freezer were skinned without feet. I'll put the word out through my network and see what might develop. Some are catching undesirable fur like raccoons that they would give you I'm sure. PM me with your contact info.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks!! PM sent. What do you have with no feet? If you have the head still on them I may be able to do a snow scene.


----------



## 913terriers (Nov 11, 2011)

I can get ya a bunch of ***** if ya like, probably some red fox soon too, lemme know if your interested.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm interested for sure, I'll need plenty to get me through the summer!!


----------

